# Head phone icon will not go away.



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok guys I need some help with this. I plugged my phone to my external jack to listen to my music through my radio, but after an hour of music I unplugged it from my phone and headphone icon on the status bar will not go off. It thinks that I still have it plugged in. I did a battery pull also with no result. I then go to the music to listen to music through speaker but no sound either. It still thinks I'm plugged in. Im also experiencing no ringtone sound when somebody calls me. The only way a caller can hear me is by bluetooth and by speaker phone. I even restored stock 602gb to see if it helps, but no luck either. Please help!! I also noticed when I connect my headphones it goes directly to the stock music app.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like your 3.5mm jack is jacked up. Get it? Hehehe...
Do you remember accidentally forcing the plug into there? Or maybe dropping it at a weird angle on the plug? I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## dragonbro (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had this issue when i put my DX in the car dock, plugged into the AUX of my stereo. It will stay on speaker mode and show the head phone icon. I just make a phone call and hit the speaker button once the call is in place, the icon goes away and all back to normal.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Try canned air (keyboard cleaner) in the headphone port.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------

